# Have an '09 SE, want to upgrade



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Hey folks, what year did VW put the newer hi output 4.0 in the Routan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

09 and 10. 11 and up got the new 3.6 pentastar

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an 09 SEL with the 4.0.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

For 2009-2010 the Routan S and SE got the 3.8L pushrod and the SEL and SEL Premium got the 4.0L. Both these engines are 20+ year old designs. Tradeoffs to both.

For 2011+, all Routans got the brand new 3.6L Pentastar engine. Smaller displacement, but more power and better F.E. than both the older engines. Some growing pains in the very beginning, but mostly surfaced on Jeeps and I haven't heard much about problems with the Chryco minivans. Get a '12 or '13 to stay on safe-side if you want to 'upgrade' and stick with the Routan. The late '12 models started getting updated (larger) brake rotors too, which should help with the brake warping problems. Biggest 'update' you can get in the Rout line.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks everyone!

Yesterday, I traded my '09 SE with 44500 miles on a '12 SE with 35000 miles & CPO. It must be a late year build as it's got the big brakes. It's the same color as the 09, and I'm having the wheels swapped at the dealer, I prefer the early 17 inch wheels.
Not sure what option list was ticked, but it seems nicely equipped. Single DVD screen in the rear, leather, power rear gate etc. The steering wheel is what I'd call normal size, the one in the 09 looks like a bus wheel in comparison.

New one has no sunroof , longer overhead console in the way I guess.

My wife is in for a surprise when she goes to work in the morning the first day (don't have the car yet). From the outside, the car will look identical, with the old wheels, tow hitch, same personalized license plate and surround etc.
Also, I can avoid the usual crap I get from her family when I get her a new car, there's no way for them to tell it's a different car

BTW, has anyone experienced warping break rotors with the newer big brakes? My 09 is on it's 4th set.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> , leather


Believe the SE only available with pleather/vinyl. Leather requires bump up to SEL or SEL Premium package. Pleather holds up better longer-term and is easier maintenance, and is the better 'option' IMO. I wish I could've had the SEL package with pleather seats and manual 3rd row seats...those are the 2 options I wish I could've 'downgraded' to. (I know it's possible to retrofit, but not worth the time, effort or money for me personally.) But I preferred the other SEL options when I purchased, particularly for the engine selection in the '09 and '10 MYs


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Zambee500 said:


> But I preferred the other SEL options when I purchased, particularly for the engine selection in the '09 and '10 MYs


Are you implying that my 4.0 V6 engine in my 2009 SEL basic is better than Pentastar engine?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zambee500 said:


> pleather/vinyl


Don't care what it is, it's better than having light grey cloth seats. I did a great job keeping them clean overall, but the last year or so it's been tougher and I've been in a losing battle with the children.

I pick up the '12 on Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

MozartMan said:


> Are you implying that my 4.0 V6 engine in my 2009 SEL basic is better than Pentastar engine?


No, not at all. When I purchased our Routan, we were only in the market for an '09 or '10 model year. As between the 4.0L SOHV and the 3.8L pushrod, I wanted the 4.0L. In addition to more power, it also had better EPA ratings for fuel efficiency although that turned out to be completely false (the 4.0L is a pig with MPGs). Both engines are 1990-era designs and are proven. There was a bad run of 3.8L with horrific oil consumption issues around 2008-2010 time frame, and the 4.0L didn't have that. I also had been burned on two previous cars with chains, and the 3.8L has a timing chain and the 4.0L has a belt. I prefer the cost of replacing a belt every 102k miles and knowing it won't stretch and is very unlikely to break if changed at the recommended interval, versus what I had personally experienced with chains. That's all I meant by it. The 3.6L Pentastar engine was brand new at the time, and I was in no way commenting on it.



Row1Rich said:


> Don't care what it is, it's better than having light grey cloth seats. I did a great job keeping them clean overall, but the last year or so it's been tougher and I've been in a losing battle with the children.


Wasn't a knock. Was just pointing out it isn't leather in the event you thought it was. Sometimes the imitation is better than the original. As I said, I think the pleather is the better 'option' and much preferred. The leather in my '09 Routan is cracked, particularly bad on the driver's seat-bottom. The pleather in my '05 Passat looks as good today as it did when it rolled off the assembly line, and I expect it will in 2025 as well. Easier to clean than leather too.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zambee500 said:


> Wasn't a knock. Was just pointing out it isn't leather in the event you thought it was. Sometimes the imitation is better than the original. As I said, I think the pleather is the better 'option' and much preferred. The leather in my '09 Routan is cracked, particularly bad on the driver's seat-bottom. The pleather in my '05 Passat looks as good today as it did when it rolled off the assembly line, and I expect it will in 2025 as well. Easier to clean than leather too.


No offense taken, I was being glib, sorry. My writing style sucks. You're right, pleather will hold up well with the children intent on destroying the seats.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I picked up the car yesterday, I'm very happy with it.

The only issue I'm having is, because I put my 09 wheels on the car, the car is saying there's a tire pressure monitor error/malfunction. The light flashes for a while then goes solid. I'm guessing the pressure monitors in the wheels aren't on the correct frequency or something like that? Can I fix that myself?

Thanks for the help


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Row1Rich said:


> BTW, has anyone experienced warping break rotors with the newer big brakes? My 09 is on it's 4th set.


We're at nearly 37,000 miles on our 2012 SE with the big brakes and have had zero issues so far.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> I picked up the car yesterday, I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is, because I put my 09 wheels on the car, the car is saying there's a tire pressure monitor error/malfunction. The light flashes for a while then goes solid. I'm guessing the pressure monitors in the wheels aren't on the correct frequency or something like that? Can I fix that myself?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Yep, you'll need all new tpms. I believe the later band use a different sensor.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Yep, you'll need all new tpms. I believe the later band use a different sensor.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Any idea if they can be turned off?

BTW, the only other thing I swapped over from my '09 was the dead pedal cover I bought from you


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope, can not turn off the tpms system.

Nice, good thinking on the dead pedal

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

